# The off switch works



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

A very good Review…

... and very useful too… It's hard to find a really GOOD sander.

Thank you…


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Good to know, Bob. We have been doing a lot of sanding lately and are perhaps considering another sander. Nice to hear about this one. 

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review, Bob.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Great review Bob. 
I have the same sander but in dewalt yellow (D26456) and love it.

Even without using a shop vac it does a really nice job collecting the dust.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Cool.
Thanks. Sounds great.

Steve


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

I also have the same sander. Its a great sander.


----------



## Pete504 (Apr 7, 2009)

I gave this to my wife to read.
She said it was a very informative review but she wasn't going to do my sanding.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

thanks for the review.i've got one coming any day now and glad to here another good review.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Great review Bob. I particularly like that you have logged a good number of hours with it prior to the review.


----------



## rodneyh (Feb 8, 2011)

Have it as well, and love it. Got it about 6 months ago. Lots of power.


----------



## A10GAC (Dec 21, 2009)

Can we get some details about your homemade vac adaptor?


----------



## harvey4804 (Jan 21, 2011)

I tried to order one from cpo through Amazon but they were sold out. I'm waiting for the refund to go find one!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone.

A10GAC - I took one of the old tapered wands from a wet vac I was no longer using and cut a section out with my band saw… instant fit.

Pete P, I guess that's her way of saying buy one


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Bob I have been instreted in that sander.


----------



## A10GAC (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks, I had a feeling that was what I was looking at, but wasn't sure.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

@Harvey; you can get the dewalt for cheaper. Its the same sander, same warranty, same motor, same everything, just yellow.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Bob;

We have the PC-390 ROS and run 220grit and higher on it for final sanding before finish. We also have a bit older high profile PC ROS for lower grits. We are very pleased with both.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Nitewalker* , thanks for the info : ) Yellow must be cheaper to make than black or grey : ) LOL

Nice review , Bob : )


----------



## allwood (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree, great sander, but I found I usually have to replace the brake disc twice a year, simple if you don't mind waiting months for it to arrive. Still wouldn't get any other.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

WARNING…WARNING…
I have long loved porter cable sanders, especially pre-buyout quicksands. However this one is BAAAAD.
I had all the same very positive first impressions. I liked it so much I bought 4 for my shop.. Not a single one of them lasted much past 30 days. A couple of them have been sent back on warranty 3 times. All of them have been back twice. I am told something about a bad batch of head bearings, but this doesn't explain why the warrantied ones don't last either. Sad…My pre-buyout lasted through 3 pairs of brushes. End of a long relationship.
Will be trying fest tool next.


----------

